# Frustrated - wife just got a Razr



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Well, it's pretty much like the topic states. Ya know...that razr is a really nice phone! I'm not knocking my gNex, though! I'm not going to do it! huh....

I have always had full 3g signal on my Droid X and her Droid Incredible. I got the gNex .....and less than a 1X bar if I'm lucky (with the 4.0.3 radios)....so, I run it off wi-fi at the house. It's great on 4g where I work (about 30 mins) away. It drops to 3g about half way home. Then, about a mile or two from home.....it's just continues to drop signal...to the 1X ...and then at the house...nada! It kills me.

Needless to say, the first thing I wanted to do when I got home today was to check out my wife's signal on her new Razr. Full 3g bars! Great, fantastic, superb signal!

I realize this horse has already been beaten to death. But, is there anyone who could give me hope to have a better radio update on this Samsung hardware we have with this gNex? (fingers crossed)

(Oh, and the other features of the razr really kick some booty! -- perfect HDMI out to TV; wonderful looking Gallery; great animations on the home screens -- where is all that for us gNexers?)

Thanks!

(and, don't shoot me, please -- I do enjoy my gNex and flashing this and that)


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

In regards to the signal bars showing less than other Verizon sets read this.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Yup. Moto makes great radios. But the moto UI overlay is just bloat IMO. But we will see things on our gnex's that no other phone will have. The sky is the limit. I would not switch if you paid me to.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

why would she get a razr if the razr maxx is coming out in two days XD. good thing there is a return window


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Despyse said:


> why would she get a razr if the razr maxx is coming out in two days XD. good thing there is a return window


+1.....although the razr is $100 less than the Maxx
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Despyse said:


> why would she get a razr if the razr maxx is coming out in two days XD. good thing there is a return window


THIS!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Why get a Razr when the GNex is out is my question lol. I see all these people hating on the radios but yet I have same exact signal strength as my wife has on her Rezound. Same I always had on my TBolt as well.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

In a really weird, convoluted, maybe unethical way, I actually used a RAZR for about 6 days before I brought it back for my GNex. Though I did enjoy using it I still feel as though I made the right choice in going with my Nexus. Don't get me wrong, for most people the RAZR is an awesome device. Very unique looking, decent screen, speedy and a decent stock UI (for MOST people). But my deciding factor was that when you look at both devices from a development and Modding standpoint the GNex community has far more going for it than the RAZR does. Plus, I'm a Samsung and Galaxy fanboy haha. My view is that the RAZR is good for the person who does little to no Modding and just wants a nice product out of the box. The Nexus, on the other hand, is for people like me that can't stand keeping any one thing for more than 24 hours









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks for the quick replies!

I did read through that linked article. I'd like to think it's just a reporting issue with the different hardware/software. But, when she has data connection and I don't....there's more to contend with than just the way the phones are "showing" the connection with bars and colors.....I got's not connection without doing wi-fi at home!


----------



## hippocat (Dec 19, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> perfect HDMI out to TV


Could you expand upon this? How is it different / what makes it better than the output of the Gnex?


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

if the razr had an unlocked bootloader i would have kept it. the phone is just gorgeous. it makes every other phone look 5 years old.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Exact same reason i returned my gnex. My bionic. 3 bars.. my gfs rezound 2 bars...both with solid 3g data connectivity...got gnex home.. 1x... dialup like speed tests...dropped calls... was a nightmare.. loved the phone...but when a phone cant be what its supposed to be.. a PHONE ... who cares about a unlocked bootloader? Went right back to moto. Amazing reception.. no drops ... i just dont get it.. sammy wtf?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Why get a Razr when the GNex is out is my question lol. I see all these people hating on the radios but yet I have same exact signal strength as my wife has on her Rezound. Same I always had on my TBolt as well.


Your Lucky, my radio is awful, I have to try to make a call, than all bars drop, than I wait for them to retun, then I make my call. I agree with the above poster that said its a visualization issue to a degree because other times I get great service everywhere no matter how many bars I have. I build LTE Networks and even on some sites I still get half reception. My bionic seemed less buggy on the radio side but I'm confident it will be addressed by them or us.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Install the leaked 4.0.3 radios. It will help tremendously.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Your Lucky, my radio is awful, I have to try to make a call, than all bars drop, than I wait for them to retun, then I make my call. I agree with the above poster that said its a visualization issue to a degree because other times I get great service everywhere no matter how many bars I have. I build LTE Networks and even on some sites I still get half reception. My bionic seemed less buggy on the radio side but I'm confident it will be addressed by them or us.


+1.. its okay terry ... u can come back. we dont hold grudges on the moto side.of things


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Exact same reason i returned my gnex. My bionic. 3 bars.. my gfs rezound 2 bars...both with solid 3g data connectivity...got gnex home.. 1x... dialup like speed tests...dropped calls... was a nightmare.. loved the phone...but when a phone cant be what its supposed to be.. a PHONE ... who cares about a unlocked bootloader? Went right back to moto. Amazing reception.. no drops ... i just dont get it.. sammy wtf?


I CARE ABOUT AN UNLOCKED BOOTLOADER! If moto unlocked their bootloader's, I would re-activate the bionic the very next day and never look back.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

terryrook said:


> I CARE ABOUT AN UNLOCKED BOOTLOADER! If moto unlocked their bootloader's, I would re-activate the bionic the very next day and never look back.


What i ment terry.. was that what does an unlocked bootloader matter if i cant make calls from home or use data ..when my bionic tethers.. calls and.makes 2000kbps speedtest pulls from the same spot.


----------



## Kinjo28 (Jul 22, 2011)

If I were you I would call Verizon tell them exactly what's going on. Maybe your phone is defective. Oh and if they give you the run around call back talk to another person. If you forked over 300 dollars you should have a working phone. Keep that in the back of your mind while talking to them . Also be very polite .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 99problemz (Sep 4, 2011)

The nexii is only a month old.. my goodness have some patience.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

That's one thing I miss about my moto phones........the radio......

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Glad to see I'm not the only one. The razr will be getting ICS soon as well.

Already have the 4.0.3 radios and they made almost no difference.

As far as the person asking about the HDMI out. With MHL adapter on gNex, still have to plug in power for it to work. Picture (Netflix) slightly grainy. On her raze, just plug HDMI cable straight in. No power needed. (Probably would want to for extended use) No adapter needed. Picture was as crisp as any HD channel from my cable company.

I'd better stop or I'm gonna talk myself into calling verizon tomorrow to see if they'd still exchange.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one. The razr will be getting ICS soon as well.
> 
> Already have the 4.0.3 radios and they made almost no difference.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Nex cant hold a candle to rzr n bionic direct hmdi output. Webtop ftw..hulu + 720p ... winning!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Natemz said:


> Yup. Moto makes great radios....


I'm curious as to this comments origins. It's a fairly recent phenomena on forums & I've been meaning to ask someone.

My neighborhood has absolutely atrocious coverage. My D1's & ex-gf's DX would show 2-3 bars but drop any call attempting to last over 45 seconds & my Dinc wasn't as bad but would drop fairly often. The GNex though is the first phone, since I moved here, that I wasn't worried about dropping calls at all.


----------



## pellegrini (Nov 23, 2011)

I bought my wife a razor also, needless to say it was a pos, dropped data every 5 seconds, and she hated it. I returned it after 5 days and got her a gnex, which I currently own. Data is better with the nexus, I flashed 4.0.3 radios also and it helped some. Also I seem to hold data more consistently with gummy, but I'm sure other factors contribute to that. I'm anxiously awaiting a radio fix but I still love my gnex!


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> Well, it's pretty much like the topic states. Ya know...that razr is a really nice phone! I'm not knocking my gNex, though! I'm not going to do it! huh....
> 
> I have always had full 3g signal on my Droid X and her Droid Incredible. I got the gNex .....and less than a 1X bar if I'm lucky (with the 4.0.3 radios)....so, I run it off wi-fi at the house. It's great on 4g where I work (about 30 mins) away. It drops to 3g about half way home. Then, about a mile or two from home.....it's just continues to drop signal...to the 1X ...and then at the house...nada! It kills me.
> 
> ...


I feel your frustration...wife has a Incredible 2 and that dang phone kicks my butt when it comes to signal in our house...I get all 3G gray bars...not even ONE BLUE!!! once I drive away about one block 3G kicks in with 2 bars...4G comes in about 3 blocks away...BUT hers...full 3G signal!!!

I exchange the phone two times, tried the leak radios, tried 3 ROMs...same result...thank God for wi-fi...


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

The only time I lose all bars is when I first turn on the phone and the only place I lose 4g is at work. Just like my bionic. Actually its a little better than the bionic because I'll occasionally get 4g at work now. I think you guys with problems should talk to Verizon. Yours might be defective.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

MisterEff said:


> The only time I lose all bars is when I first turn on the phone and the only place I lose 4g is at work. Just like my bionic. Actually its a little better than the bionic because I'll occasionally get 4g at work now. I think you guys with problems should talk to Verizon. Yours might be defective.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I think it just depends on where you are..... motos radios are uses by us military.. im guessing if samsungs where better.. well im sure u get my point... i didnt mean to start a war.. just saying i had the same problems. Weak reception.


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Love this gnex damn it I always have signal I live in a city

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 04civicon20s (Jul 5, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> In a really weird, convoluted, maybe unethical way, I actually used a RAZR for about 6 days before I brought it back for my GNex. Though I did enjoy using it I still feel as though I made the right choice in going with my Nexus. Don't get me wrong, for most people the RAZR is an awesome device. Very unique looking, decent screen, speedy and a decent stock UI (for MOST people). But my deciding factor was that when you look at both devices from a development and Modding standpoint the GNex community has far more going for it than the RAZR does. Plus, I'm a Samsung and Galaxy fanboy haha. My view is that the RAZR is good for the person who does little to no Modding and just wants a nice product out of the box. The Nexus, on the other hand, is for people like me that can't stand keeping any one thing for more than 24 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfectly said


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

sithlrdvad said:


> I feel your frustration...wife has a Incredible 2 and that dang phone kicks my butt when it comes to signal in our house...I get all 3G gray bars...not even ONE BLUE!!! once I drive away about one block 3G kicks in with 2 bars...4G comes in about 3 blocks away...BUT hers...full 3G signal!!!
> 
> I exchange the phone two times, tried the leak radios, tried 3 ROMs...same result...thank God for wi-fi...


I could see if you were comparing two 4G phones but you are comparing a 4G to A 3G phone.... A 3G phone is most definatly going to hold a better signal than a 4G phone right now because 4G phones are in the early stages and havnt gotten all the bugs/towers worked out. I know this because my wife has a galaxy s and i use to compare her 3G signal strenth with my droid charge before i got the Gnex and her phone would always have full strength while my charge would be dropping in and out of coverage on 3G/4G. I know i just compared the charge but it is a 4G phone but trust me i get way better coverage with the Gnex than with the Charge and havnt dropped data since i got the Gnex. I know that you want the reception to be perfect and all but it really depends were you are located right now in these early 4G stages because I get perfect all bars 4G at my house and work. Give it some time and before you know it all 4G phones will have the same reception if not better than 3G phones. I hope this helps with your patience for this fine device that you purchaced.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I haven't lost a call yet, with my Nexus. Regardless of how many "bars" I have showing.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Terrible time to buy a razr when the razr maxx comes out tomorrow with double the battery life lol. If she's still within her 14 day return policy I'd have her replace it.


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

jrock7885 said:


> I could see if you were comparing two 4G phones but you are comparing a 4G to A 3G phone.... A 3G phone is most definatly going to hold a better signal than a 4G phone right now because 4G phones are in the early stages and havnt gotten all the bugs/towers worked out. I know this because my wife has a galaxy s and i use to compare her 3G signal strenth with my droid charge before i got the Gnex and her phone would always have full strength while my charge would be dropping in and out of coverage on 3G/4G. I know i just compared the charge but it is a 4G phone but trust me i get way better coverage with the Gnex than with the Charge and havnt dropped data since i got the Gnex. I know that you want the reception to be perfect and all but it really depends were you are located right now in these early 4G stages because I get perfect all bars 4G at my house and work. Give it some time and before you know it all 4G phones will have the same reception if not better than 3G phones. I hope this helps with your patience for this fine device that you purchaced.


Don't get me wrong I love this phone. But some reason my signal it terrible around my house. Any other place is great to almost perfect.
What makes me upset it's that when I called Verizon about it, in a nice way of course, I told them about my "problem" and he said "I am checking on your address and it shows you have full 4G coverage", yes they exchange the phone and all and yes I bought it; i just hate that this "America's Most Reliable Network" won't work at least on 3G at my house using this phone while my wife's Inc 2 does and my neighbors Metro PCS "4G" Android phone has full bars as well.

But like I said I love the phone, won't exchange it for any other phone. Plus lately in the past 2 days I haven't use 4G since it drains the battery. Growing pains I know...


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

My thoughts... If the bootloader is locked you might as well have an iphone that works great and is able to be jailbroken. Otherwise unlocked android is the only choice. You can wrap that locked down bootloader in kevlar and diamonds but it's still a locked down pos.

If I had a RAZR I would be even more outraged with a new longer lasting charge version being released a month after paying 299.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> My thoughts... If the bootloader is locked you might as well have an iphone that works great and is able to be jailbroken. Otherwise unlocked android is the only choice. You can wrap that locked down bootloader in kevlar and diamonds but it's still a locked down pos.
> 
> If I had a RAZR I would be even more outraged with a new longer lasting charge version being released a month after paying 299.


If you think about how do the people who bought the Bionic feel? Not after it was released the Razr which is just a better built Bionic is released for the same price. I know I would be pissed.


----------



## BrainStorm (Sep 29, 2011)

Do you want to Trade a Bionic for your Gnex. I do always have Signal and Love my Phone but need an NFC Reader


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a Nexus, and my wife a RAZR. In my house she always has better signal. Like half bars LTE when I cant get aany data whatsoever. Its very annoying, but i deal with it. I also dont care much for the screen on the RAZR, the AMOLED isnt quiet the quality of say a Galaxy SII or my Nexus.


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

Regarding the MHL output of the Gnex vs direct HDMI of the Razr... I connected my Gnex with the Samsung MHL and played a full 11gb 1080p video to my Samsung 55" TV... looked like I was playing a bluray. So idk if the nextflix was a connection issue or not... but in my experience, I was VERY pleased with the MHL output of the Gnex. I really can't see how it could have been better.


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

MHL works beautifully on my G-Nex, just as good as my wife's direct HDMI out on her Droid 3.


----------



## striker1553 (Jan 7, 2012)

what MHL adapter did you guyes buy? There are a few on Newegg from off-brand retailers, but I'm not sure if the Samsung GSII adapter is the same. Don't mean to throw the topic off, but had to ask lol.


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

striker1553 said:


> what MHL adapter did you guyes buy? There are a few on Newegg from off-brand retailers, but I'm not sure if the Samsung GSII adapter is the same. Don't mean to throw the topic off, but had to ask lol.


Samsung one from Amazon for $15 shipped.


----------



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone have a MHL adapter for the Gnex that doesn't require power for it to work?


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

itch808 said:


> Does anyone have a MHL adapter for the Gnex that doesn't require power for it to work?


+1


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Just to throw this out there, it has been confirmed that the GNex shows inaccurate readings of its signal and there is a fix that has already been posted for it. Though I, as a Nexus owner, will admit that Moto has always had a bit better radios in their product, I would challenge people to start reading the actual stats for their signal instead of only relying on their signal bars. The difference is negligible at best (and there are always isolated incidents and every device has signal issues SOMEWHERE)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## snowbdr89 (Oct 22, 2011)

depends on whats most important when buying a phone, being able to root and have it unlocked or just a good quality phone!! i have a nexus an personally i think its a peice of shit even with the newer radio the call quality sux ass but i do love having a phone i can unlock and customs roms n kernels!! i loved my droid x and in some ways i miss how good the call quality was..


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

dburgessme2 said:


> Agreed. Nex cant hold a candle to rzr n bionic direct hmdi output. Webtop ftw..hulu + 720p ... winning!


What you fail to realize is that Motorola teamed up to have a special version of the Netflix app made. Try a valid comparison like playing the same HD video file on both phones, there will be no difference.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

mutelight said:


> What you fail to realize is that Motorola teamed up to have a special version of the Netflix app made. Try a valid comparison like playing the same HD video file on both phones, there will be no difference.


Awesome pic. Looks like a giant GNex. Guess I need to get an MHL adaptor.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> Awesome pic. Looks like a giant GNex. Guess I need to get an MHL adaptor.


Thanks! I ordered mine from Monoprice.com when I had my SGS2 and it works great with my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

If you do some searching, over on xda, you can find the apk from the RAZR to run HD video on the Nexus. I think the only difference is the softkeys don't hide with it, but it's HD. The one on the Market isn't.


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

esoomenona said:


> If you do some searching, over on xda, you can find the apk from the RAZR to run HD video on the Nexus. I think the only difference is the softkeys don't hide with it, but it's HD. The one on the Market isn't.


That is correct. I had it installed for a bit but I never use Netflix on my phone.

On the go I use my iPad and in my home both rooms with home theater setups halve at least three devices that stream Netflix. (Main room has 5)


----------



## BrainStorm (Sep 29, 2011)

snowbdr89 said:


> depends on whats most important when buying a phone, being able to root and have it unlocked or just a good quality phone!! i have a nexus an personally i think its a peice of shit even with the newer radio the call quality sux ass but i do love having a phone i can unlock and customs roms n kernels!! i loved my droid x and in some ways i miss how good the call quality was..


 Wana Trade for my Bionic Its been in the Otterbox since day 1


----------



## Wade_0 (Jan 18, 2012)

I was in the local Verizon store last week, and decided to check this claim of superior Moto radios out while I was waiting for them to call my name. I went down the line and looked at every single smartphone they had, and there were at least 2 of each, and I noticed that the Moto phones all had 0-1 bars, while the LG and Sammy's all had 3-4. The exact opposite of what everyone says. Wasn't really sure what was up, but thought I'd add that to this discussion.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

BrainStorm said:


> Wana Trade for my Bionic Its been in the Otterbox since day 1


FYI, you're not allowed to use RootzWiki for buying, selling, or trading things. It's against the rules (see Section V).


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

mutelight said:


> What you fail to realize is that Motorola teamed up to have a special version of the Netflix app made. Try a valid comparison like playing the same HD video file on both phones, there will be no difference


Motorola didn't team up with anything. The new OMAP 4x series supports HD video feed from netflix but only on 2.3. 4.0 isn't supported yet. There is a HD version I found but it only works on 4.0.2 for whatever reason. I think when the RAZR hits 4.0.x we will see Netflix on all OMAP4 devices

Sent from my CM9 TouchPad


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

altimax98 said:


> Motorola didn't team up with anything. The new OMAP 4x series supports HD video feed from netflix but only on 2.3. 4.0 isn't supported yet. There is a HD version I found but it only works on 4.0.2 for whatever reason. I think when the RAZR hits 4.0.x we will see Netflix on all OMAP4 devices
> 
> Sent from my CM9 TouchPad


http://briefmobile.com/droid-razr-features-netflix-hd-playback

http://e2e.ti.com/blogs_/b/mobile_momentum/archive/2011/10/24/netflix-on-the-motorola-droid-razr-an-industry-first-on-our-omap-4-processor.aspx

Anyway, my point still stands. ;-)


----------



## tim242 (Jan 2, 2012)

The signal bars on the Razr are inflated. I had both phones side by side. The Nexus had 2 bars, the Razr full bars. They both had -93 dBm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

tim242 said:


> The signal bars on the Razr are inflated. I had both phones side by side. The Nexus had 2 bars, the Razr full bars. They both had -93 dBm.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If that was true then people with this new razr would be having dropped calls like many with the gnex. I have owned the original razr and the razr 2 and during that time no matter which phone my wife be it her Sony phone or her LG phone. She always hated my moto phones for the signal. When we went with Verizon I got the original moto Droid and she got the moto devour and both phone exact great signal. Then I got my incredible and my signal was horrid compared to her devour. Then I got my thunderbolt and the signal was even worse. It took the latest radio to get 3 bars but I still drop to 1x all the time.

I have noticed when people talk about the terrible signal quality on the gnex. The first thing the gnex lovers throw out is it has an unlocked boot loader and the screen is amazing. That don't do people much good if the phone can't operate like a phone. Its like my thunderbolt running ics with the radios not working. Oh it looks great and what ics does is amazing on my phone.

To the original poster I can feel your pain as my thunderbolt signal sucks when compared to most phones. To the people that said she should of got a phone that had an unlocked boot loader or wait till the razr Max came out? Most women don't care about an unlocked boot loader as they don't care to root their phones. First thing my wife told me when she got her HTC merge was your not touching it to root it. It works just fine like it is. They also look for a reliable phone that will work as a phone. Last but not least they get a phone that they think looks good.

Every phone company has their strong points. Moto phones known for their great signal. Samsung for their screen quality.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

BrainStorm said:


> Wana Trade for my Bionic Its been in the Otterbox since day 1


That's kind of a downgrade man lol


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Some people have reported worst performance on the leaked radios that's why I stood on the stock ones till furthur notice. I'm consistent at 0-2 bars in my house and 3-full soon as I go out. And better once I go deeper towards downtown. Each area is different I'll tell you one thing though I don't put real estate in bars even at 0 bars I've yet to drop a call.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> Some people have reported worst performance on the leaked radios that's why I stood on the stock ones till furthur notice. I'm consistent at 0-2 bars in my house and 3-full soon as I go out. And better once I go deeper towards downtown. Each area is different I'll tell you one thing though I don't put real estate in bars even at 0 bars I've yet to drop a call.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Where I work the service sucks... and with my fascinate, my battery would be dead in 7-8 hours. Same with my OG Droid. The GNex usually gets me through the day and then some... AND even when I have ZERO 3G bars (but still shows 3G)... I still get service with the Gnex and can still dl apps/kernals and what not (nothing too big though as it will time out)...

I have yet to experience a single dropped call with it in the month+ that I've owned the Gnex. A really good test for this will be my basement, which I have yet to do. With the OG Droid and the Fascinate, the back of my basement was a dead zone, I'd almost always lose a call if I was on one. I need to try this with the GNex to see how it performs. Should be interesting.


----------



## newsky4 (Oct 24, 2011)

dburgessme2 said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one. The razr will be getting ICS soon as well.
> 
> Already have the 4.0.3 radios and they made almost no difference.
> 
> ...


 Really where did you get that MHL adapter for the GNex, last time a checked (Yesterday) lol, there was not one approved for the GNex as of yet.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had a bionic, razr, and now a Gnex. I get a better 4g signal with my gnex than any of them. I have dropped 4g maybe twice in a month. Get the 4.0.3 radios.

Also, this is coming from an extreme Moto fanboy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

Have there been any threads attempting to map out the bars vs actual db's? I think that would be useful... and perhaps then compare that to the razr and rezound (ie- bars vs db's)

For example, me today I've seen this:

2 bars 3G = -93 dBm / 2 ASU
1 bar 3G = -100 dBm / 1 ASU
0 bars 3G = -120 dBm / 99 ASU

Whats everyone else get?


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

newsky4 said:


> Really where did you get that MHL adapter for the GNex, last time a checked (Yesterday) lol, there was not one approved for the GNex as of yet.


There may be no approved MHL adapters but the one I got from monoprice.com works flawlessly.

link http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10833&cs_id=1083314&p_id=8805&seq=1&format=2


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

dug-e-fresh said:


> Have there been any threads attempting to map out the bars vs actual db's? I think that would be useful... and perhaps then compare that to the razr and rezound (ie- bars vs db's)
> 
> For example, me today I've seen this:
> 
> ...


I recenty traveled with a coworker who owns the razr. Her phone consistently reported better signal than my galaxy nexus but didn't get any better speeds on data and she was dropping calls more frequently then myself. Not scientific but shows me the motorola phone was just animating extra bars but that didn't mean she had a better signal.


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

newsky4 said:


> Really where did you get that MHL adapter for the GNex, last time a checked (Yesterday) lol, there was not one approved for the GNex as of yet.


As I mentioned earlier, the one I have works perfectly on my GN.


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

mutelight said:


> As I mentioned earlier, the one I have works perfectly on my GN.


Exactly the same here... I mean its made by Samsung... what could be different? MHL is a protocol like HDMI or USB. If its MHL, its MHL.


----------

